# Fuse box map / chart ????? MK4 Jetta



## Rubba_Biscut (Jan 5, 2008)

Just looking for a fuse map/chart for my 03 Jetta 1.8T anyone have it?
or know where to find it.
*- Looking for cigarette lighter fuse.*
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blackwheel'n (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Fuse box map / chart ????? MK4 Jetta (Rubba_Biscut)*

Searched.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3590000


----------

